# alas, hideous discoloration -- somali rose, black canyon



## paillo (Jan 28, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so feeling a little leery of peak's black canyon (it's the left two in foreground) i tried my next favorite men's fragrance, mms's somali rose. i used blueberry pop mica in both, and attempted swirls with activated charcoal.  ugh.

in hindsight i probably could have pulled off the somali rose had i used just a wire whisk and let it rice into a marbled texture to keep a nice teal -- but no, i had to hit it with the stickblender.

it started to seize, so much for pretty swirls and nice lyn tops. 

as far as the fragrances go, the black canyon is wonderful, strong and true. as i have found with most mms fragrances, it's faint. they say you can use less of their fragrances, but i don't find this to be true at all.

kudos to the gorgeous black canyon soap with charcoal swirls someone else posted, i'm drooling over yours!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 30, 2012)

I think they're GORGEOUS! I love the colors and the marbled effect. They both remind me of some type of gemstone. (and I'm so jealous that you still have blueberry pop micas   )


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ohh you're too hard on yourself!  I think they're gorgeous also!!!


----------



## semplice (Feb 1, 2012)

I WISH my soaps looked like that!


----------



## paillo (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks all, i'm reassured  i'm starting to like it too, just different from the electric blue i was hoping for


----------



## Donna (Feb 14, 2012)

I think they look just lovely!
I guess if the soap doesn't turn out to be what we have in our mind's eye, we're disappointed, but these look just great.
I've had issues with Black Canyon also, but it's my husbands fav, so I
keep trying.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree they look like gemstones, really beautiful!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 14, 2012)

I soaped black canyon today, a uncolored and blue ITP swirl and so far, it's perfect, it'll be interesting to see what it ends up looking like.

I think your soaps are lovely!


----------



## Donna (Feb 14, 2012)

Amy,

I hope you post pics!  Black Canyon is so "iffy".  I tried it with Black Oxide
(hoping for Gray) and white swirls.  I added TD to the white.
It looked great for a few hours and then turned to something out of The Exorcist.  I was sooo disappointed.  After 2 days, I scraped and beveled the
bageebies out of it and believe it or not, it turned out fine.  However, the bars are now much smaller.  I'm wondering if BC works better with dark colors. I believe someone posted that it does.
I'm anxious to see how you faired.  Please let us know!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 14, 2012)

This was just after pouring this morning, so far about 12 hours later, it's the same. When it changes, I'll let you know


----------



## honor435 (Feb 15, 2012)

that is no mistake, its gorgeous! did you mix peaks black canyon and rose? My hubby wont use anyting but black canyon, i usually hp it cause cp it looks so ugly.


----------

